# Does Anybody Understand This?



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

So a friend posted this on facebook and asked how long it took for people to understand...

I still dont?

can anybody explain?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

nevermind  she explained  lets see if anyone else gets it


----------



## devdev (6/12/13)

Lol. I get it. 

Its actuary velly funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (6/12/13)

ok well in a day or so you can explain to the rest of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (6/12/13)

Dunno Stroodlepuff but I see you love Fly Fishing looking at your new avatar.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Dunno Stroodlepuff but I see you love Fly Fishing looking at your new avatar.


 
lol I have only ever done it once in my life but I am terrified of the hook hooking me lol  Silly i know  It is a pretty vape charm that is on my wishlist I will explain it on Monday want to give everyone the weekend to think about it


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/12/13)

Saying "sorry" is hard for a lot of people to say (not the word, but the actual gesture). But for a Chinese person, it's Squirrel... like literally... skillel?!?! or something like that. So ja, just a clever word play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (11/12/13)

LOL good one


----------



## devdev (11/12/13)

Hehehe. The stereotype implies that Chinese people pronounce an 'l' as an 'r' and an 'r' as an 'l'

So Squirrel becomes Squiller


----------



## CraftyZA (11/12/13)

Check out the germans!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (11/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Check out the germans!



hahaha....jellyfish, screw and all sorts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (12/12/13)

i can't pronounce the "th" sound, comes out more as a flat D. for words like "the"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Check out the germans!




i can validate that

Reactions: Like 1


----------

